# Karl Duerr - Huntington Day Lease?????



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anybody hunted with this guy????

Truthfully I Need to Know!!!

I have a hunt booked with him and have already paid 1600$ for me and my boss to take the kids on a hunting trip along with my dad..

I started thinking about it and looked for his ad to see if he had updated it or something and this is what I find..

I know this is the ranch I am going to because I talked to Karl on the 23rd to set my dad up and he told me about the price increase..

I really hope that this guy that posted this was just an inexperienced hunter......

Hunter Please Read and Beware
There is a man here posting and ad for a ranch in Huntington that says for $650 you can kill: 2 bucks, and take home a hog for freem that is a lie. I went a few weeks back and saw no bucks. & hog traps produced no hogs and they were set on wed and I left Sunday. the cleaning Facility is 1 pulley hanging from a tree in the yard. Last there is no guide service and he wouldnt even discuss a partial refund. So please dont do buisness with this man cause he is dishonest


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hope this isn't the end result but it doesn't sound promising>>>>>>>>*

..


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nothing like hitting a man when he is down..G-Luck on your hunt..Walker


TXFPCOACH said:


> ..


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

TXFPCOACH said:


> ..


If we still had Reddies I would give you one... just in hopes that you are ABSOFRICKENLUTELY WRONG!

But..... these are my worries... Man I am going to be so ticked off if this is true! I sent the guy who posted it an email asking him to explain... I will be contacting Karl this evening if I get no response from the other guy..


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hope it works out Tiny man.. if not just let me know if we need to put together a whoop arse possie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

garrettryan said:


> Hope it works out Tiny man.. if not just let me know if we need to put together a whoop arse possie


You got that right Garrett!

I just so hope that the guy that posted that on SETx.com is the one that is dishonest....

I just hope some folks here on 2cool can vouch for this guy I'm going hunting with. hwell:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

you might send deertexas a pm. He's a member of this forum and knows a lot of outfitters across the state. he might be able to help you out with info on this guy


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Dat sux Roger. Hope it wurks owt 4 y'all


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

What is the address I can ask some wardens here Huntington is one town do south of me.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

i would cut your losses and let him keep your deposit. see it as a lesson learned. don't give him another nickel.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

You are right by Alex(Beer4Bait) He has been known to be friends with quite a few gamewardens.. in fact if you have issues you should get his number, and maybe he can help with a real posse


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

ive got your back Roger. lets hope you dont get screwed. if it doesnt work out, I'll take care of you guys out at my place. it'll be free as well. hope it works out for you.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Roger! Hope it works out for you! Hey, here's a thought...I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try...

call the guy and tell him of what you've found out and tell him you'll still go on the hunt, but will not pay anthing more until the hunt is over just to ensure that what the other dude posted was not true. If you shoot something, then pay the guy, if not...then You don't pay anything else. The basis for this would be due to the bad report you got from the other hunter. If he does not want to go that route, see if he will refund your deposit or a portion of it. 
Good luck!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> ive got your back Roger. lets hope you dont get screwed. if it doesnt work out, I'll take care of you guys out at my place. it'll be free as well. hope it works out for you.


classic 2cooler here folks! Nice job sir


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Here is the sad thing....*

We already PAID IN FULL!!!









Here is the reponse I got from my email.....

*



Re: Hunter Please Read and Beware on southeasttexas.com
Yea I will be happy to, he says there are 200 acres but you only hunt about 50 of it and one of the five stands is in the front yard by the gate that you come in on. Then 2 other blinds when you are in them you can only see 30 yards in 3 directions. I hunted all weekend and saw 5 does on sun and no bucks at all. Then when I asked him about maybe a rescedule or partial refund he said I gave you a chance to hunt didnt I "how do I know that you werent snortin and fortin out there and runnin off the deer" and believe me thats not my case. Also sunday morin when I did see three big does together he drove up in his truck and ran them off and asked me if I shot and he was sittin on the front porch. All I can say is dont wast your money or time case I never saw abuck in 4 hunts and 7 hog traps produced no hogs so I left empty handed. Whats real bad is on the phone he said the weekend before 6 men got a buck and a hog each and left sunday at 2:00 after lunch and he guaranteed me that I would leave with at leasta buck and 1 or more hogs thats why I'm mad. So I hope you go somewhere else and dont let hime take your money. Thats why I have this ad.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> ive got your back Roger. lets hope you dont get screwed. if it doesnt work out, I'll take care of you guys out at my place. it'll be free as well. hope it works out for you.


Thanks for the offer bro!! I (we, because my boss is right here) really really really hope it doesn't become necessary.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> What is the address I can ask some wardens here Huntington is one town do south of me.


I am fixin' to call the guy. I will PM you the address and stuff of the ranch.. wouldn't he have to have a certain permit to "day lease" his property????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> We already PAID IN FULL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound good.

Did you check references before you booked/sent money? If so, what did they say?

If not, I think I'd give him a call now and see what I could work out to possibly get some of my funds back.

Also, do you have anything in writing from him that expressly describes what your expectations of the hunt should be? That might be legal grounds for getting some of your money back.

Regardless, Good Luck!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> We already PAID IN FULL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I have read that exact posting somewhere.. maybe craigslist? I read the response of the scorned hunter. I would like to see others slam the place. You paid might as well go up see what he has to offer, if what he has is different then what he offered in Ad, in Email etc. If you can get copies then take legal recourse, sue him in small claims court and get a lean against his land...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

garrettryan said:


> You know I have read that exact posting somewhere.. maybe craigslist? I read the response of the scorned hunter. I would like to see others slam the place. You paid might as well go up see what he has to offer, if what he has is different then what he offered in Ad, in Email etc. If you can get copies then take legal recourse, sue him in small claims court and get a lean against his land...


I hate to say it but I also read the same posting, not sure where either.
Hopefully it's not true, best of luck to ya.
Rick


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Since you already paid, you might as well see what he has to offer. If you call he's just going to paint you a good picture of what to expect. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> I hate to say it but I also read the same posting, not sure where either.
> Hopefully it's not true, best of luck to ya.
> Rick


So have I, it would almost have to have been on this site as it is about the only one of two I visit regularly...it was a while back, but I know I have read that almost exactly, word for word.

Tiny, I would for sure contact the local game warden and see if he received any complaint about him and I am not sure he has to have a permit of any kind. We do have to have "Lease Permit", but if he owns the land he wouldn't need one.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok. I just got off the phone with Mr. Duerr.
I told him who I was and he immediately said " Oh hey Roger, Yall ready for next weekend?" I said yes and that I saw something today that had me a little disturbed.
He quickly said "Oh, you talking about that one dissatisfied customer?" I told him yes and asked if he could elaborate a little more about it..

Well he tells me Everything that happened with this guy that posted the Ad.. And... It's almost the same exact story the guy replied to me in th email!

Minus the fact that the guy was hunting from out of state, so he had the extra 300$ license he had to buy, he got out of the stand at 7:30 am while a buck was approaching the stand so Karl thought he was a trespasser and drove to him to aske what was going on... Then the guy told him that he was supposed to be "Gauranteed 2 deer and a pig" Karl tells him .."NO.. that is Illegal, and all I can gaurantee in the opportunity." Which after not seeing a "Trophy" Buck, the guy was given the opportunity to shoot anything, and chose not to shoot a 4 point....

So...

I assured him that we were merely doing this hunt for the Kids.. And I would really hate to disappoint them. He in return assured me that it was not a canned hunt and there are no gaurantees, but.. he would do the best that he could do to insure that the boys would have an opportunity to take an animal.

So I have a little better feeling now...

Either Karl is really sincere or a very good BS'er...

I hope it's not the Later..


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

200 acre day lease BAD. Never take a day lease hunt on small property, this goes for all 2coolers. Small tracts are shot up quick. I have done some asking and it is not good, he better have his lease lic or he will be paid a visit by the men in green jeans.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I will have to say though if he does have 7 pig traps out... which is what the dissatisfied person said, even though they were empty.. they must have quite the population of porkers in the area.. After all those traps aren't cheap 7X600 ; a person does not buy those to have them left empty all the time...


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Geeezz , would there be any deer left after the first group shot 6 bucks ??
Hope it goes well for you esp. since you got the kiddos with you.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

B4B, I couldn't agree with you more, but even day hunting on larger acreage doesn't make it any better, just gives the owner the ability to run more hunters through it. I guess it goes back to the ol' getting what you pay for, and unfortunately this industry has gone that direction.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We'll just have to wait and see what happens.
I have NEVER gotten a day lease before. I always had a place to go.
I did not ask what where or how, and that is truely my fault...

What's really got me screwed up is getting my Dad to spend his money and go with us.....

The original ad wrote;



> Deer Hunt Pristine Private Family Ranch. 1st time offering to public. Close to Houston and Beaumont areas... $500.00 per hunter 2 days with lodging, cleaning facilities, stands/feeders guide service. 2 bucks no kill fee. Hog traps will be set as additional free bonus to your hunt. Please, serious inquiries only. Please Call


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I guess at this point you just have to trust that everything will be okay. Good luck and be sure to post some pics of your (hopefully) successful hunt. Remember that a successful hunt doesn't have to end with the killing of an animal...Every hunt I've taken my son on has been successful, and to this point, he still has not seen me kill anything.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

11-13-08. Another board. Same basic post. Thats why it sounds so familar to some of us.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ernest said:


> 11-13-08. Another board. Same basic post. Thats why it sounds so familar to some of us.


Ain't it?!?!?!

Sad to say... I know who made that thread....

Guess I should have remembered it before I got myself caught up in this..

Ohwell.. live and learn.
My boss and I are keeping our hopes high. That's all we can do anyways.. for the kids sake.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Be determined to have a good time and you will.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

At least you'll be out hunting instead of working or doing house chores...It'll be fun just make what you can of it. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

just my opinion but why would you let your father spend money on an outfitter that you did not do any due diligence on? I am sorry but I would not take my son to a place that I was not sure I had some **** good reference for. Good luck and I hope things work out.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> just my opinion but why would you let your father spend money on an outfitter that you did not do any due diligence on? I am sorry but I would not take my son to a place that I was not sure I had some **** good reference for. Good luck and I hope things work out.


Well everyone is entitled to his/her opinions I guess...

I told my dad that I was taking my son hunting and HE wanted to know if there was any openings. We know the deal on the gamble that we will or will not see anything. Heck man.. Me and the boss knew the deal from the start.. Just the way the land owner talked... it really sound like a great deal.. Especially when his original price was $500 and he tells you that he went up on the price to $650 because everything was going so well...

I just didn't want to pay 1000 or so dollars, drive 6 hours and then get screwed for my sons first time hunting..

When you don't have a place to go and you don't know if you child can even sit in a stand for 4 hours and be quiet enough for some animals to come out.. you dang sure don't want to spend the money or drive that far to find out!

B4B... I sent you that info...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

PM sent bro, and good luck to you.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> 200 acre day lease BAD. Never take a day lease hunt on small property, this goes for all 2coolers. Small tracts are shot up quick. I have done some asking and it is not good, he better have his lease lic or he will be paid a visit by the men in green jeans.


I'd say most of the time you're right, but I have hunted a piece of property that was something like 350 acres (2 years in a row) and we always hunted the late part of the season. Most of the guys that were hunting with us shot at least one doe, some got the limit of 3. It was north west of Fredericksburg in the hill country. They shoot between 60 and 80 doe off it most years.

If this place is near Houston I'm not sure how much hunting pressure it could stand. I guess it depends on the hunting pressure around the place.

Good luck and enjoy the time outdoors with your dad and son!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

This guy I heard does not let you shoot does, I will know 4 sure today. I will be able to tell how long he has been doing this if he has a permit. May be slow today one of our wardens was injured in Newton last pm doing a routine stop. He was ran over and drug a ways. Offender got away. I will find out ASAP


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

No need to cry over milk that aint spilt yet. You've got this thread putting pressure on the guy so thats all you need at this point. Even Mr. Green Jeans is ready jump him.
You need to be calm, cool, and collected, just as if you were handling a firearm. No need to have a bunch of destractions when you get there. Teach the kids what hunters do. Go ahead and tell the boys of your concerns and let them watch the hunt unfold. If it flops like you are afraid might happen make sure the boys learn from it. At least teach em what knot to do when booking hunts. I'm sure they will understand and remember that dad taught us this when we were young. 
What I reed is the guy promises to set the traps as a free bonus. He doesn't guarantee a pig will walz into one and get caught. Then you have the guy that gets out of his stand at 7:30 doesn't shoot anything and then says that they guaranteed him a pig along with two bucks.
It doesn't take Albert Einstien to figure out that someone can't hunt and then wants to throw a lot of BS out there. 
I want your hunt to be succesful because of the kids. Your dad wants in on it so he can watch his grandson shoot. Can't fault the man for that. 
I think if it were me on a one day wonder hunt where you only have a short window of opportunity i would be teaching my children how to not get winded or busted. Get some scent free and some **** ****. And spray their boots but dont overdo it. When you explain that you now will make the deer think that you are a **** the boys imagination will really start to work. If you know how the tarsel gland works in deer explain that to them to keep em interested and learning. And they will feel like they are really hunting. That way if they see nothing they will at least start to learn a little bit about deer. 
To make it more interesting for the boys round up some non gamefish guts. Let it stink up abit and have the rancher put that stuff in one of your traps and then make sure and check that one. 
Thats how i would approach a situation like this to get as much knowledge and understanding out of the hunt. What ever you do when your there in front of the kids dont hammer the rancher. Do that part in private. If he won't put your fish guts in the trap i'd bend his ear a bit.
If you've let the kids in on this thread or if they have already heard that you are sceptical then you are already going down the wrong road.


Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Stack the odds, Get some Tink's at Academy, if there is a late or 2nd rut it might help.
And start a 5 gallon bucket 1/2 full of corn fermenting. Put in some water, beer, buttermilk and keep it in a warm place. Put some of it in each hog trap.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Real hunting does not come with a gaurentee. In the future, I would recommend a doe hunt for kids.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No does cuz doe seasons closed and not enough land for permits, horn restricted county...could be a problem unless the hogs want to play some...WW


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Huntington is in Angelina Co. No Antler Restrictions.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

well How did it go, give us a report ...hopefully worked out for you ya'll


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The trip is this weekend. The 13th and 14th.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

waiting on that report .


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:question:Where's the report and pics Roger? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The ranch wasn't quite as bad as homeboy described it.. and it really wasn't any better.. When we got there the old man said he had 3 pigs in the traps, so we would at least not go home empty handed.

Saturday morning hunt, me and my boy saw 4 doe, my boss and his grandson saw 5 doe and pops saw 2 doe.

We popped the pigs after breakfast and cleaned them up.

Evening hunt Nothing, Sunday morning Nothing... needless to say lesson learned and that's it.

I tell you one thing.. East Texas has some Clean Pigs that's for sure. I actually think homeboy might have went and bought the dang things and put 'em in the trap!

When I shoot pigs in South Texas they stink to high heaven.. the pigs really didn't stink at all... And the meat is a little more pink than S.Texas hogs too..

I asked my son if he had a good time..... I'll leave it at that.

Me and the boy are supposed to be going to Rocksprings Jan 2,3 and 4th to look at a potential lease. The lease manager said that he would be more than welcome to hunt and take a doe or a spike. So all is not lost.

I guess I could just call in part 3 of lifes hunting lessons....

"Son, that is why we call it Hunting and not Killing"

Only got one pick of the kid in the stand and I can't find my cord to pull it off the camera.


----------



## cameron00 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, it definitely could be worse. Your experience doesn't sound much different than 9 out of 10 times I hunt in Bedias on my buddy's 800 acres where we're the only 2 hunting it. And even if he bought the pigs (which I doubt), at least he tried to give you guys a good time.

Ad was probably very misleading in suggesting the potential to take 2 bucks, but again, it could have been worse.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Roger.....sorry to hear about your trouble...but it was better than being at work...and another thing, your son will remember it the rest of his life...and that my friend is why i hunt with the kiddo......Think back to your childhood memories.....most of mine are with a pole and the parents or with dad at the lease....you got to see deer and did not take them another good lesson for the boy .....Management.....keep in touch about the rocksprings gig I am looking for a spot for next year....Me and East Texas do not get along well together

TS


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

One lesson that I have learned about a weekend lease is to stay away from the full moon, which was this past weekend. I rented a place two years ago on a November full moon. It looked like a good place, but we only saw 2 deer between 3 father/son groups.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Where in Rocksprings are you going to look. I have been hunting there for five years now. If you don't mind. Who is the Lease Manager? I may know him. There are a few on the board that hunt out that way.

Shallow.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

If they where small pigs he may very well placed them there as you can by them for a little of nothing with your money. These kind of land owners are peaces of ****!
You really have to learn to read between the lines. IN the future never pay that much money in advance. That should have told you something. He wanted the money for a reason. I am not going to beat this horse to death. You learned and that is enough said. I will say this he does have to have a license to sell hunts on his place and you are supposed to sign the leggar. I would ask a game warden to go and check him out! If he does not have the license then I would offer to sign a complaint against him. There are many like this out there and also at dove season as well. I always take the time to go and look before I agree with anyone. You have learned grasshooper! It just arses me off.


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your trip Tiny. Hopefully you get a good lease up in the Hill Country for next year.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some guy pulling a stunt like this, should have a black mask party for him. The problem with having a black mask party is he wouldn't know who did and he should at least know that


----------

